# HSN - Hansen Technologies



## System (16 May 2011)

Hansen Technologies Limited (HSN) is involved in the development, integration and support of billing systems software for the telecommunications and utilities industries. HSN also offers IT outsourcing services and the development of other specific software applications. HSN has offices in Australia, USA, New Zealand and the United Kingdom.

http://www.hsntech.com


----------



## tinhat (16 February 2013)

This company has been on my watch list for quite some time. It disappointed the market last week with its announcement of a negative revision to its financial outlook. Like most IT companies it has experienced a very soft 13 fist half.

Over the last year the share price has rolled over as EPS contracted last year and looks set to contract this year too. That said, dividends are forecast to remain stable. It is a very stable dividend payer and EPS are forecast to be adequate to cover dividends while cash flow should remain positive.

Billing software, which HSN specialize in, is a fairly defensive market. Utilities tend to bed down and stick to their billing systems. Growth in smart metering should provide potential market growth for HSN amongst utilities in the medium to long term.

I believe this stock could be undervalued  by the market and will keep watching for a turn around in share price and positive momentum.


----------



## tinhat (20 April 2013)

This company is still on my watch list. The share price seems to be consolidating. They have recently made a rather small acquisition.

I am wondering if anyone is following this company? I would like to know to what extent they rely on Telstra for revenue - what is Telstra's share of total revenue?

Can't find any brokers who are covering the stock. I might have to call their investor relations and ask them directly.


----------



## piggybank (26 August 2013)




----------



## piggybank (29 November 2013)




----------



## lukelee (8 November 2014)

I am going through the detail of this company. And I am trying to find its competitors information. But I couldn't find any. Seems this company has very unique products. This company has business in Asia, America, Europe. I think there must be competitors out there, but I just couldn't find any...


----------



## rnr (9 November 2014)

Boral and Holcim are two of the largest in opposition to Hanson.


----------



## lukelee (9 November 2014)

rnr said:


> Boral and Holcim are two of the largest in opposition to Hanson.




Is this a Joke?


----------



## rnr (9 November 2014)

lukelee said:


> Is this a Joke?




My apologies, should not have tried to answer your question when tired, as you can see the spelling is different.


----------



## PinguPingu (19 February 2015)

No discussion on this amazing run! bought in at just above 1.8 in December, upwards guidance hopefully means a big profit announcement


----------



## Gordon7 (19 February 2015)

PinguPingu said:


> No discussion on this amazing run! bought in at just above 1.8 in December, upwards guidance hopefully means a big profit announcement




Well done. 

HSN presented a classic buy signal by my methods early February around $1.75. Can't explain how I missed it


----------



## galumay (19 February 2015)

It was on my watchlist, and then I ran a full analysis - which means it had got to the point where I was considering buying, by my notes at $1.81 

I ended up buying DWS instead, purely because the numbers were more compelling and my calculated IV was lower than the market price, unlike HSN. Looks like I picked the wrong horse!


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2015)

I noticed that it had been staying in a channel until recently.

​


----------



## PinguPingu (11 March 2015)

Still holding, looking to close strongly on some big volume and another possible break out again. Some big buying into weakness today.


----------



## peter2 (16 July 2018)

HSN was thumped hard (-27%) after a disappointing trading update (decrease EBITDA margin). This selling dropped the price to the bottom of a two year price channel (see wkly chart). 

Today's bullish bar has created a minor BO-NH off a clear support level. This is a tempting reversal setup for me. I read the disappointing news release and my interpretation* of the news is that this business setback is temporary.





_* Always be wary of a chartist trying to interpret FA reports._


----------



## peter2 (19 August 2018)

HSN reported good numbers (17/8/18) and demand picked up. This reversal trade has started well and now it's time to consider adding to the position (before XD).


----------



## greggles (2 May 2019)

Hansen Technologies up 19.16% to $3.67 today following yesterday's announcement that HSN is acquiring Sigma Systems, a leading global provider of catalog-driven software products for telecommunications, media, and high-tech companies.

It is being acquired for an enterprise value of C$157.0 million (A$166.2 million) – which equates to an EV/EBITDA acquisition multiple of 8.3 times calendar year 2018 (CY18) normalised EBITDA and is being funded from a new bank debt facility of A$225 million underwritten by RBC Capital Markets.

 Looks like the bottom is probably in for HSN.


----------



## peter2 (2 July 2019)

Well, if the bottom is in, I'd better buy some. HSN has been stuck in a huge sideways channel for over two years. If price makes it to the top of the channel will it continue higher? I'm using this narrow sideways consolidation as an acceptable R:R  setup.


----------



## peter2 (13 October 2020)

The last setup produce a losing trade as price fell back to the bottom of this large corrective pattern. I've shown a monthly chart on the left. This chart shows the 3yr impulsive move up ($1 to $4.60) and the 4yr large corrective pattern. The best risk:reward price to buy was near the bottom of this pattern. 

Can price breakout of this corrective pattern?  Has the next impulsive price move already started? 
The latest swing up co-incided with the release of the yearly results. The good news pushing price quickly higher. Since the good news, price has traded sideways in a narrow range with reducing volume. This range creates an acceptable RR setup for me. The initial target is the old high at 4.80.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 October 2020)

Looks like a good stock to be going in and out of, buy on a low, wait, sell higher, for the more patient.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2021)

record high



> Software player Hansen Technologies is up 15 per cent to a 52-week high of $4.89 per share in morning trade after it upgraded its full year revenue guidance to between $316 million to $326 million on the back of a service deal with Telefonica Germany GMBH. It said it now expects EBITDA margins for the full year to climb to between 37 per cent to 39 per cent, versus prior guidance between 32 per cent to 35 per cent.




entered into a  _Master Agreement with Telefónica Germany GmbH & Co. OHG to licence via a prepaid subscription for Hansen’s Cloud Native Communications product suite to support Telefónica’s operations within Germany.   _


----------



## greggles (7 June 2021)

BGH Capital Pty Ltd bids for Hansen Technologies at $6.50 a share and given the Board's attitude to the proposal/offer (recommend), it would appear that it will likely proceed to completion.

All things considered, it looks to be a good deal for everyone involved.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 June 2021)

> Hansen MD and chief executive officer Andrew Hansen, who has nearly a 20 per cent stake in the company, has already signed up to BGH’s camp, committing to vend his stake into the proposed scheme of arrangement and voting against any competing proposals during the exclusivity period.




locked in and


----------



## So_Cynical (8 June 2021)

Nice little earner, bought the April bottom.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2021)

Shares in Hansen Technologies were sold off heavily in ASX trading on Monday following the departure of private equity group BGH Capital from the bidding.

The shares fell 15% to $5.25 at one stage after BGH abandoned its $6.50 a share offer revealed on a non-binding basis in June, and  closed the day down more than 9% at $5.60.

BGH withdrew its unsolicited offer after examining Hansen’s accounts and coming to the conclusion it does not want to pay $1.3 billion for the Melbourne-based software company.



> “_Having conducted extensive due diligence inquiries in relation to the company, BGH has not notified Hansen of any issue which Hansen considers material in the context of Hansen’s current operations and strategy_,” HSN told the market on Monday.





> “_BGH Capital has advised the company that it continues to see Hansen as a highly effective organisation with an outstanding management team and strong prospects_.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2021)

Up and down:


----------



## divs4ever (21 February 2022)

Hansen’s Chief Executive Officer, Andrew Hansen, said: “The 1H22 result was a great outcome for Hansen
across all key metrics. Once again Hansen is proving its resilience and strong business fundamentals delivering
strong performance in a challenging Global market.”
Revenue
Operating revenue for 1H22 was $148.9m, up 5% on 1H21.
Our global diversification coupled with our two primary verticals has delivered revenues from new
customer delivery, digital transformation, strategic upgrades and specific professional services initiatives.
More and more customers are looking to Hansen as a valued long-term partner as they look to secure
their digital future.
ASX /Media Release
Page | 2
EBITDA
Underlying EBITDA for 1H22 was $54.2m, up 4% on 1H21.
When compared to the prior corresponding period licence revenues are up $5.7m driving an EBITDA margin
of 36.4% for the half.
The cost base delivering this result has otherwise been maintained relative to the underlying revenue profile.
Cash flow and debt
Hansen’s strong business fundamentals continue to deliver free cash flow after lease payments of $35.6m, up
from $28.9m in 1H21.
This strong cash position has allowed us to reduce debt levels by $10.0m in the current period (1H21: $10.3m),
while funding dividends of $9.1m (1H21: $13.0m).
Update on aggregation strategy
A history of successful aggregation is set to continue with our core business providing the people and the
capital to continue to drive this successful strategy. Many opportunities exist and we will continue to be vigilant,
disciplined and focused, only bringing the most value-accretive opportunities into the Hansen fold. Our M&A
team continues to search and screen for all relevant aggregation opportunities and with the world opening
slowly an increased number of opportunities are being assessed.
Dividend
Reflecting our strong cash generation, the Board has declared an interim, partially franked dividend of 7.0 cents
per share, up from 5.0 cents per share in 1H21. The record date for the interim dividend is 25 February 2022
and the payment date is 21 March 2022. The Dividend Reinvestment Plan (DRP) will again be available to
shareholders with no discount. The DRP election cut-off date will be 28 February 2022.
FY22 Outlook
We maintain our previous guidance, with operating revenue expected to be marginally improved over FY21
(excluding Telefonica) with an EBITDA margin trending towards our long-term target.
Long-term financial targets
Given our track record of organic and inorganic growth and visibility in the market, we are maintaining our target
of $500m of revenue by 2025 driven by organic revenue growth and our proven aggregation strategy.
We are targeting long-term EBITDA margins exceeding 30%, driven by an ongoing focus on profitability
and operational leverage as we continue to grow the business.
Investor Briefing
An investor and analysist briefing conference call to discuss the results will be held at 11am (AEDT) on 21
February 2022. Click on the link below to pre-register for the call. You will be sent an invitation and dial in details.


			Diamond Pass Invitation
		



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 DYOR

 i hold HSN ( 'free-carried ' ) ( bought February 2013 @ 83 cents )

 not bad , but then i never expected them to be another Amazon


----------



## frugal.rock (21 February 2022)

A 3 year chart with today's price move.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2022)

the topic of today’s episode of *Buy Hold Sell*: Resilient small caps. While these ideas are not complete opposites, the small end of town is certainly where you’ll be more susceptible to stock price capitulation, particularly as the market starts to crunch.

The *S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries* is down nearly 16% year to date, while its big brother the *ASX200* had a more modest -3.6%. Some former small-cap darlings have led the descent, the following among those caught in the selloff:

Buy now pay later company *Z1P (ASX: Z1P)* fell -78.75%
Digital payments firm *Tyro (ASX: TYR)* down -62.94%
Online sports betting company *Pointsbet Holdings (ASX: PBH)* dipped by -62.84%
Data centre business *Megaport (ASX: MP1)* declined -59.54%
If you're in need of capital protection but can't let go of your Growth infatuation just yet, this episode is for you. We hosted small-cap specialists Josh Clark from QVG Capital and Gary  Rollo from Montgomery Investment Management, quizzing them on the small caps they believe offer exciting upside after the sell-off while remaining resilient through market cycles...

*James Marlay: *Okay..... to Hansen Technologies. Pretty boring on the revenue side. Pretty stable. But that might be sexy in this market, buy, hold or sell?

*Gary Rollo (BUY): *_Mate, I've said to you in an earlier video that we're aiming small and missing small, and this is what Hansen is in this market. It's the tech stock for today. Look, it's not a high growth type business, it's got stable industry fundamentals in the sector that it plays in. It's basically giving you market level growth, but in a business model that's a bit better than the market. You've got a founder-led management team where they've given some punchy targets for years, two, three, four, and five in terms of what they think they can get to M&A's got to be part of that story. They're one of the bigger players in their sector. So we think they should be able to repeat recent M&A and get there. So aim small, miss small, decent valuation, 10 times EBITDA, good cash flow. Yeah. That's on our portfolio._

*James Marlay: *Okay. Josh. Hansen. It's got a little bit of a dividends go along with it. Very grinding, slower growth, buy hold or sell?

*Josh Clark (BUY):* _I think those things are correct. It's a buy for me. So probably at risk of repeating some of Gary's comments, but I think one of the really interesting things about Hansen is it is low growth. It does low single digit type organic revenue growth. But then if you go back over the last decade, it's compounded shareholder returns of over 20%. And if you go back further than that, the growth rate per annum is even higher. So it's an interesting case study. How have they done that with such low revenue growth? And I think the answer is some of the things that Gary's already said, but great cash flow, founder-led business, high returns on capital is one of the important points there. And probably the most important point is the founder-owner management and the discipline capital allocation. So they've been able to go and purchase businesses with sticky revenues, retain those revenues, but then improve that margin profile of those businesses over time. And that's where a lot of the values come from. So if you're in an environment where share prices are falling, that's not necessarily bad for Hansen. They potentially pick up a few bargains, so that's a buy for me_.


----------



## divs4ever (3 June 2022)

bought into these in February 2013 @ 81.5 cents 

 key risk here is key person risk  and the namesake was willing to sell the company  for a price 

26 August 2021 Update on BGH Capital acquisition proposal Hansen Technologies (ASX: HSN) (“Hansen”) refers to its previous announcement that the Exclusivity Period under the Process and Exclusivity Deed between Hansen and BGH Capital would end on 25 August 2021. BGH Capital has advised Hansen that it requires further time to complete its due diligence in a limited number of areas as well as to negotiate transaction documentation and complete its financing workstream. Subject to those and certain other matters (including final approval from the BGH Investment Committee), BGH Capital has confirmed to Hansen that it remains willing to proceed with a transaction substantially on the terms of its original proposal, including the $6.50 per share offer price (adjusted for Hansen’s final dividend). Accordingly, Hansen has agreed to extend the Exclusivity Period under the Process and Exclusivity Deed and clause 6.8 of that deed will no longer apply. The Exclusivity Period will now end at 5pm on 10 September 2021. This announcement is authorised by the Independent Board Committee.

7 June 2021 Hansen receives non-binding conditional proposal from BGH Capital at $6.50 per share Hansen Technologies Limited (ASX:HSN) (“Hansen”) announces that it has received an unsolicited, preliminary, conditional and non-binding proposal from BGH Capital Pty Ltd (“BGH Capital”) to acquire 100% of the outstanding shares in Hansen by way of a scheme of arrangement for a price of $6.50 cash per Hansen share (“Proposal”). The Proposal values Hansen at an enterprise value of $1.3 billion and represents a: 
• 33% premium to the $4.88 VWAP for the six months prior to Friday, 4 June 2021; and 
• 25% premium to the $5.18 closing price at the end of trading on Friday, 4 June 2021. 
 cash consideration price will be reduced by the value of any dividends or other distributions declared, proposed or paid after date of the offer letter. The price also assumes that Hansen achieves its FY21 earnings guidance. Key conditions to the Proposal are set out in Appendix A. Intention to recommend The Board has considered the Proposal having regard to the prospects for the Company and in the context of maximising value for Hansen shareholders.
 It has determined that progressing the Proposal is in the interests of all shareholders. 

The Directors of Hansen, other than Andrew Hansen as discussed below, intend to unanimously recommend the Proposal to shareholders (at the offer price of $6.50 cash per Hansen share), subject to the parties entering into a binding scheme implementation deed (“SID”) on terms consistent with the Proposal following completion of BGH Capital’s due diligence. The intended recommendation is also subject to no superior offer being received and an independent expert concluding (and continuing to conclude) that the Proposal is in the best interests of Hansen shareholders. Arrangements with Andrew Hansen Hansen’s Managing Director and CEO, Andrew Hansen, has agreed to work together exclusively with BGH Capital to seek to implement the Proposal pursuant to a co-operation agreement. As part of that co-operation agreement, Andrew Hansen has agreed to procure that with respect to Hansen shares that he owns or controls, those shares will be voted in favour of any scheme of arrangement to effect the Proposal, and will not be voted in favour of (and will be voted against) any competing proposal during an exclusivity period. Andrew Hansen is a director of Othonna Pty Limited which acts as the trustee of the Hansen Property Trust, a substantial shareholder of Hansen. Andrew Hansen has agreed to use his best endeavours (including by exercising all votes in his capacity as a director of Othonna and a beneficiary of the Hansen Property Trust) to promptly procure that Othonna, in respect of all Hansen securities in which it has an interest in, to provide the undertakings that Andrew Hansen has provided to BGH Capital under the co-operation agreement. Page 2 It is proposed that interests associated with Andrew Hansen and the Hansen Property Trust (subject to Andrew Hansen obtaining Hansen Property Trust’s agreement as contemplated under the co-operation agreement) will receive some or all of their consideration in the form of shares in the ultimate holding company of the acquiring entity under the scheme. As a result, those interests will likely vote in a separate class at the scheme meeting. As a result of Andrew Hansen entering into the co-operation agreement, the Hansen Board is putting in place formal protocols in relation to Andrew Hansen’s access to information and employees, and attendance at Board meetings in relation to the Proposal. Process, Exclusivity and Confidentiality Arrangements Hansen and BGH Capital have executed a Process and Exclusivity Deed which will govern the process under which BGH Capital will undertake due diligence and the parties will work towards agreeing and executing a binding SID. In addition, the parties will enter into a separate Confidentiality Agreement to provide appropriate confidentiality obligations. A period of exclusive due diligence access has been granted, which is to commence on the date of the Process and Exclusivity Deed and will run for a period of six weeks following provision of due diligence materials ("Exclusivity Period"). The exclusivity provisions that will apply during the Exclusivity Period include customary "no shop", “no talk”, "no due diligence" and notification protections to match any Competing Proposal. A copy of the Process and Exclusivity Deed is attached in Appendix B. Investors should refer to that document for a detailed understanding of the agreed arrangements. Hansen will continue to keep the market informed of any material developments in accordance with its continuous disclosure requirements. There is no certainty that the Proposal will result in a transaction being put forward to shareholders for consideration and shareholders do not need to take any action in relation to the Proposal at this time. Hansen has appointed GrilloHiggins Lawyers as its legal adviser, and is finalising the appointment of a corporate adviser, in relation to the Proposal. This announcement has been authorised for release by the Hansen Board.

 it was actually the intending buyer that walked away here 

 now there is no guarantee another offer will arrive  , but management clearly signaled it was ready to sell  , at a reasonable price


----------



## divs4ever (18 July 2022)

Hansen Technologies awarded major upgrade contract for Energy Queensland Limited
Hansen Technologies Limited (ASX: HSN) (“Hansen”), is pleased to announce an expansion of our
partnership with Energy Queensland Limited (EQL). As part of the agreement EQL, owners of
Australia’s largest electricity distribution network, has committed to upgrade to the latest version of
Hansen CIS as well as taking new products in Hansen MDM for meter data management and
Hansen NBM for network bill management.
The expanded agreement includes an upgrade of EQL’s existing Hansen CIS for customer care and
billing onto Hansen’s latest SaaS platform. The new agreement builds on the existing long-term
relationship between Hansen and EQL and is for an initial term of five years with associated revenue
of approximately $45m.
Andrew Hansen, Global Chief Executive Officer, Hansen Technologies commented: “This new
agreement adding Hansen MDM and Hansen NBM to the upgrade of Hansen CIS on our latest
SaaS platform is a fantastic example of Hansen’s ability to partner with our customers and provide
valuable solutions.”
This announcement is authorised by the Board.

====================================================================

( DYOR )

i hold HSN ( 'free-carried ' )


----------

